# Richmond Area-Pony Pasture?



## Sendah (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey folks, I relocated to Richmond from the Hampton Roads area which results in an extreme lack of pullage. So, in our exploration, we came upon a place that looks somewhat promising. Any of you Richmond folk ever been to Pony Pasture? Looks like there were some people doing the fishing thing and I'd like to know if there's any decent action over there...Any input would be appreciated...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

was goin to head to vabeach tomorrow but will prolly end up fishin river tomorrow

neil


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

What part of Richmond, I lived up there for 20+ years and know a few spots to fish. I still used to drive down here a couple times a week to go fishing though. The Pony Pasture is a pretty good spot for smallmouth and catfish. Fish in the eddies and you should catch something. Watch out for all the sunbathers though. There's a spot on the James up in Goochland I used to fish all the time, Maiden's Landing. Drive west on Patterson Ave.(6) and take a left onto 522 and its right across the bridge. Not much from shore, but the water only gets about waist deep in the deep spots. I did alot of fishing there and with a Rooster tail, i would catch over 100 fish in a day. Nothin huge, but on a ultra lite anything feels big.

Nick


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

your now in prime trophy catfish territory... james river/dutch gap area....i'd be getting a boat soon if i was you....20-50lb cats are common on that river.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Man does the Pony Pasture bring back some memories for me!

I use to swim and fish there all the time when I was in High School. Plenty of smallmouth and catfish like Nick said. There is a dam above the Pony Pasture just a little bit. We would wade across the river and fish the rocks just down from the dam a bit. Bait was some big minnows floating down the current for catfish, or crawfish and spinners for the smallmouth. Remember a lot of times those catfish will take the bait and scale it then come back for it.

Be careful out there as some places in the Pony Pasture are extremely dangerous and deceiving at the same time. I always wore shoes when wading across due to the sharp rocks or broken glass from beer bottles!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd like to go back there and hook one of the huge gar I used to see when I used to raft through there.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Man I remember those suckers too!  

They were BIG from the dam to the pony pasture, just smacking the top of the water!


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

speaking of gar... I hooked into one while fishing with my ultra lite on 2lb test. It looked every bit of 4 ft. I fought it for a few minutes till it almost spooled me so I let the line break. Fun fight though.

Like Dixie said, wear something on your feet when wading in the James, there is lots of broken glass and sharp rocks, not to mention all the other stuff in there. The current can get really strong in some places, so be careful.

Nick


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

Another great place for the gar is that little canal that runs next to the river by the railroad tracks.


----------



## rocknreel (Jun 1, 2003)

Dont forget to mention the spring run of stripers, hickory shad, white perch, ring perch all of which can be had just down river a bit from pony pasture, in the downtown area just below the fall line on either side of the river, or in it if ya got a boat! lots of pullage actually


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Too many people at the Pony Pasture to cover the ground. I've been to "Texas Beach" over behind Maymont Park and fished. You can wade along much of the riverside there and cover much more ground. Use some artificial minnows with spinners on them - can't remember what they are called, Fire..something or another. Many of the areas you can see the smallmouth in the shallows. Oh, and by the way just keep in mind that "Texas Beach" is a hangout for those with an alternative lifestyle  I just ignore the people and focus on the fishing. I agree with wearing shoes, I wear my tennis shoes (thick soles).


----------



## Sendah (Mar 16, 2005)

*Thanks All...*

This weekend, I'mma run home and pick up the equipment...Next week, I'm testing the waters out. What kind of fish should I expect this time of year? Anything that bites will work for me though...Thanks again for the replies folks.


----------



## mac baker (Jun 3, 2005)

*4 of my 6 citations came from the Pony pasture*

That's the place. If you are going to wade. Wear a comfy life jacket, shoes and a hat and make a day of it. you'll get great peice of mind with the life jacket on. Get a canoe as soon as you can. There are huge strong river carp there that'll spool you quick. They like cornmeal balls and corn. Of couse they have the Gar. I did not see much of them last weekend there. Smallies hiding in the eddies and under rocks. The season for the bigger smallies is spring and fall. You can find channel cats, flat head cats and blue cats in deeper pools. There's a pool 100 or 200 yards above the fall line. Broken glass is an issue so shoes are essential. Last but not least is my favorite place the wall of fame. If you look hard you might find it. Canoes will help you loose the crowd and selectivly cover more ground. I've found by using a canoe there at the pasture I can take my family and dog and leave the fuss and crowds behind and have a fabulous day out there. There are some nice beaches on the far sides of the islands. Good luck!
-M


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Sendah said:


> What kind of fish should I expect this time of year?


Catfish, Gar, Smallmouth will be the bulK of it!

Good Luck and be careful out there!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

give me a hollar next week. went yesterday got a few smallies, saw a pickeral, and "sight casted" a cat-fish... definately the highlight of the day


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Welcome to*

Richmond  them Flathead cats are good eating . use a whole brim and hold on !  12 to 20 lbs around the hugenot bridge


----------

